# M&P Photos



## Meltiongson (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry if it was too long.. And here my mp soap 








I made it before i started making cp soaps.

And here's my inspiration, my baby girl  i love her so much.







Thanks guys for checking out my creations


----------



## lsg (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice soap and beautiful little girl!


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 29, 2013)

Sweet looking soap and daughter!  Have you used the soap yet?


----------



## savonierre (Dec 29, 2013)

very pretty soap, I love your sweet little baby, what a doll.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 29, 2013)

These are beautiful! 

Precious girl!!!!


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much guys.. My baby is going 6 months this january and last new years eve i found out thats shes starting to have a teeth. Im so happy.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 4, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> Sweet looking soap and daughter!  Have you used the soap yet?



Yup. Im using it. Ever since i started making soap i've always been using my soaps and i love it.


----------

